# chosen / dragon ogres question



## Smrtubija (Sep 14, 2009)

can somebody plz tell me how those models work in game and are they worth they'r points . I want to buy the chosen cos the models are cool , and was also consdiering to convert the dragon ogres. so are they worth it game wise ?

p.s 

and the same is for chaos warshrine  


tnx in advance


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Dragon Ogres are amazing, they add some much needed speed to the army. With great weapons they help deal with heavy cav. The models are pretty fugly though, there's some tutorials online of people
doing conversions with cold one bodies and ogres.

Chosen are a bit more contentious. Paying more points and a special slot for a 1WS upgrade is a bit of a waste, however they also get the free roll on the table which could make them amazing. The most common chosen configuration is 7 in a single rank, great weapons, champion with Favor of the Gods to guarantee a good roll on the table. No need to pick up the metals, just get some plastic chaos warriors, glue on tons of spikes and skulls, use heads from the knights kits.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Dragon Ogres are fantastic if you ever need something fast, strong or durable. They can hit at Strength 7 with Great Weapons, which usually spells doom for anything not encased in heavy armor. Plus they're 4 Wounds a piece, so even a small 3 model unit packs the durability of a Lance Formation.
--------------------------------------------------
Dragon Ogres are often treated like Chariots. They're absolutely fantastic on the charge and can hold their own if need be, but they'll need to remain intact as long as possible (until they can hit combat). They're great as flankers or line breakers in conjunction with support from another unit.
More likely, though, they'll be shot down before they can get a charge off. That's fine; that means your opponent didn't tackle any of your other nasty units, like your units of Chosen or Warriors who are just as able to make minced meat of his troops. :so_happy:
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
Chosen seem to have mixed opinions. On one hand, they're solid in combat and can be quite strong. On the other, they're very expensive for even an elite infantry unit. 
Regardless, there are numerous ways in which people deploy them. As Otheim stated, a small unit can be quite promising, since it's a cheap yet effective unit. A larger unit, of about 12 (like with warriors), can also do some damage with some spare wounds and maybe a rank bonus. 
I almost recommend giving them shields and Great Weapons since you'll need that adaptability to ensure these guys are worth their points. For all practical purposes, though, either a shield or halberd is justifiable. Favor of the Gods can also do wonders, as can a Warshrine or two. Combining the two is a wonderful sight to behold!
The unit doesn't need the assistance of a supporting character, but it can act as a strong mage bunker or, to a much lesser extent, deathstar. This unit would strongly benefit from the Blasted Standard (especially with Mark of Tzeentch), Banner of the Gods (since they're likely to form the center of your battle line), or even Rapturous Standard (if you're wanting a dependable unit). Banner of Rage isn't bad, but it's often better put on some Chaos Knights instead.
--------------------------------------------------
Chosen are usually seen as detachment units or otherwise support units, since they likely won't field the numbers needed to form a true center to your combat line.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah, the dragon ogre shaggoth looks OK, but the other models look fugly as hell


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've had pretty good luck with my Chosen. I make a point of giving the champion Favor of the Gods, because the statistical average on 2d6 is 7, which is re-roll on Eye of The Gods. The ability to add or subtract one, however, gives you a strong probability of having the choice of either +1 armor or Magic Resistance (3) for the unit, and I tend to go with the +1 armor. Then, they've got a 2+ save against shooting, and a 3+ in combat with great weapons. I only run them in a unit of ten, and put them on what I've come to refer to as my fixed flank-- the one that doesn't wheel as the enemy army crumbles in. With the support of Spawn, Warhounds, and Marauders, the Chosen are able to hold their area of the field without any trouble, and whatever they hit dies horribly.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ah, I considered something similar a few weeks back, Id only go for chosen ( and I hate the models, maybe ordinaire warriors kitbashed with knights? ) if they have MoT they can blast the hell out of your enemy, and GW are good for monster slaying.

but.. Dragon Ogres anyday. Current models suck, so converting them is best option, Im not to sure on their options but Ascendant Valour seems to have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Chosen work for me 
MOT and when I ctually make Divine Greatness (with help from favour of the gods  ) They can't be killed on my account-ogres cry and Pheonix guard have screamed an try to avoid them

If not Favour of the gods then Book of Tzeentch is great as well  (standard fireball with +1 casting thanks to MOT)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Some rumours about new Dragon Ogres, possibley coming out with Minotaurs in the BoC release although there has been mention of them being dropped from the beasts list so its feasible it is a second wave. 

As for chosen, Id convert warriors with extra junk from the knights sprue


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Shameless self-promotion:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49581

Hadnt written it when OP posted the subject, so off you go folks and read!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Chosen are good because they get to reroll bad things on the eye of the gods chart. They are epecially good when playing the High Elves


----------

